# Some problems on ACER 5102WLMI [sound,video,webcam]

## Goshanecr

Hi all!

I have a laptop Acer 5102WLMI Turion 64X2 512 Mb Ram ATI XPress 1100 [chipset]

My system is Gentoo 2006.1 x86 

I have a problem with alsa. Sound work, but mixer not. Sound is very quiet.

Alsa 1.0.14-rc1

Kernel: 2.16.19-r1

My kernel config [without unchecked options]

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

# General setup

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# Loadable module support

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

# Block layer

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# IO Schedulers

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# Processor type and features

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK8=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

CONFIG_PM=y

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

# CPUFreq processor drivers

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# shared options

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# PC-card bridges

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# PCI Hotplug Support

# Executable file formats

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# Networking

CONFIG_NET=y

# Networking options

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# Core Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

# QoS and/or fair queueing

# Network testing

CONFIG_IRDA=m

# IrDA protocols

# IrDA options

# Infrared-port device drivers

# SIR device drivers

# Dongle support

# Old SIR device drivers

# Old Serial dongle support

# FIR device drivers

CONFIG_BT=m

# Bluetooth device drivers

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# Device Drivers

# Generic Driver Options

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

# Parallel port support

# Plug and Play support

CONFIG_PNP=y

# Protocols

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# Block devices

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# Misc devices

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# SCSI Transports

# SCSI low-level drivers

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

# Fusion MPT device support

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

# I2O device support

# Network device support

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# ARCnet devices

# PHY device support

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# Tulip family network device support

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

# Token Ring devices

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

# PCMCIA network device support

# Wan interfaces

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# ISDN subsystem

# Telephony Support

# Input device support

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# Userland interfaces

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# Input Device Drivers

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# Hardware I/O ports

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# Character devices

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# Serial drivers

# Non-8250 serial port support

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# IPMI

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# Watchdog Cards

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# PCMCIA character devices

# TPM devices

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# SPI support

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

# Hardware Monitoring support

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# Multimedia devices

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

# Video Capture Adapters

# Video Capture Adapters

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

# V4L USB devices

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

# Radio Adapters

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

# Graphics support

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# Console display driver support

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# Logo configuration

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

# Speakup console speech

# Sound

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

# Open Sound System

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# USB Input Devices

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# USB Imaging devices

# USB Network Adapters

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# MMC/SD Card support

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# LED devices

# LED drivers

# LED Triggers

# InfiniBand support

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

# Real Time Clock

# DMA Engine support

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

# DMA Clients

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

# DMA Devices

# File systems

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=866

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# Miscellaneous filesystems

# Network File Systems

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp866"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# Partition Types

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# Native Language Support

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# Instrumentation Support

# Kernel hacking

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

# Security options

# Cryptographic options

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# Hardware crypto devices

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# Library routines

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y
```

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alian sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

options snd_hda_intel model=acer position_fix=1

```

At boot i have many such errors:

```
ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc1/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:216: hda_codec: invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff

```

----------

## loki_val

Let's see the output of these commands:

```
emerge --info

lspci
```

----------

## Goshanecr

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.7

Last Sync: Thu, 14 Dec 2006 18:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://city.mirror.ekb-lug.ru/pub/gentoo http://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.citkit.ru/pub/Linux/gentoo "

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LINGUAS="ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnow2 3dnowext X aalib acpi aiglx alsa alsa_cards_hda-intel berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux ldap libcaca libg++ linguas_ru mad mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl svga synaptics tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU utf8 video_cards_fbdev video_cards_radeon vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.2 Class 0805: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

```

I have a problem with ati-drivers [it isn't work], and webcam  :Smile:  not bad to enable it  :Smile:  In windows it names OrbiCam

And also, when i plug in any USB Flash disk, system does not mount it (and also not appear /dev/sda1)

----------

## loki_val

Hmmm..... I have dug into this problem and it seems to be something that's happening for not just you. I have been able to find no definite solution. Info:

Alsa-project bug - Acer 5102WLMi Laptop - no sound and driver crash (snd-hda-intel) 'invalid dep_range_val 0:7ffff'

Linuxquestions thread - Suggests compiling driver, oss, libs. and utils packages. To do this, first do:

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

Somewhere in that file, place this line:

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

Also make sure that your kernel meets the requirements listed in [url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_(includes_dmix)]this article on gentoo-wiki[/url] and that your setup follows the general guidelines there.

Then do this:

```
emerge -av media-libs/alsa-oss media-libs/alsa-lib media-sound/alsa-driver media-sound/alsa-utils media-sound/alsa-tools
```

According to this suggestion, your sound should now magically work. Give it a try?

Regarding ati-drivers not working, you will have to follow this guide on gentoo-wiki. Take special note of the section about Kernel Configuration and the section about DRI problems with ATI XPRESS 200M PCIe

About your webcam not working: Does the device show up in the lspci listing (I can't spot it)? If not, post the output of lsusb.

----------

## Goshanecr

I'm very sorry, after etc-update messages dep-ranges at boot disappear  :Smile: 

But sound still very quiet and amixer and alsamixer got errors.

amixer

```
amixer: Mixer default load error: Invalid argument
```

alsamixer

```
alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

```

I'm emerge all of packages recommended by you.

In /etc/make.conf i have such line ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

Maybe this info will be useful:

When at boot starts alsasound or when i'm run /etc/init.d/alsasound restart i'm get that messages:

```

localhost gosha # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:209: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Surround Playback Volume,0': Invalid argument                                         [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:983: warning: numid mismatch (3/16) for control #3

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:985: warning: iface mismatch (2/2) for control #3

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:987: warning: device mismatch (0/0) for control #3

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:989: warning: subdevice mismatch (0/0) for control #3

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:991: warning: name mismatch (Mic Playback Volume/Mic Playback Volume) for control #3

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:993: warning: index mismatch (0/0) for control #3

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:991: warning: name mismatch (Mic Playback Switch/Surround Playback Switch) for control #4

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:993: warning: index mismatch (0/0) for control #4

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:995: failed to obtain info for control #4 (Operation not permitted)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

```

----------

## Goshanecr

Peteralf! Thank you very much!

Links what you give me solve my problem with alsa! All problem in /etc/asound.conf

This is working config:

/etc/asound.conf

```
pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

 

pcm.dsp0 {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer  {

    type dmixer

    ipc_key 1024

    ipc_perm 0660

    slave {

        pcm "hw:0,0"

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 8192

        #buffer_size 32768

        #periods 128

        rate 44100

    }

}

bindings {

    0 0

    1 1

}

 

ctl.mixer0 {

    type hw

    card 0

}

```

Once again thank you!

PS. i have not lsusb in my gentoo , and package lsusb non exist too..  :Smile: 

----------

## Goshanecr

With video strange problem:

I guess that driver radeon, which includes in X.org is must be slower than ari-driver fglrx?

But when i'm use radeon in my xorg.conf, glxgears get ~450 FPS,

when i'm use fglrx, glxgears get ~80 FPS... what's wrong?

ati-drivers - 8.30.3-r1

and when i emerge ati-drivers it says that drm built in , direct rendering will be disabled, is in this a problem?

----------

## loki_val

Yes, as the page I linked to says, you will have to disable the DRM module in your kernel, otherwise the Direct Rendering Interface (DRI) will be disabled. That's what's giving you the horrible FPS in glxgears. Also, get rid of all that framebuffer-stuff. When I installed ati-drivers I got intermittent errors with that enabled and the occasional locked system. Ati-drivers does not play well with it.

Of course, the Radeon driver is not bad at all. If you're not using OpenGL much, I'd guess it would probably be less of a hazzle to deal with. YMMV.

Edit: Forgot: lsusb can be emerged thus:

```
emerge -av sys-apps/usbutils
```

----------

## Goshanecr

I'm remove from kernel all related DRM and Framebuffer... my console now 640x480  :Sad: 

glxgears with fglrx gets 200 fps... it is more than 80 but less than 400 (glxgears with radeon gets 400 fps)

glxinfo show that DRI not work... why?

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "ru,us"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:capslock,altwin:menu"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LCD Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI X1250"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI X1250"

    Monitor     "LCD Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

My lsusb -v

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:13.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0xe8 0x62

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0x05  0x08 

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

   Port 7: 0000.0000

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0402 ALi Corp.

  idProduct          0x5602 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                1 USB2.0 Camera

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          101

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1380  3x 896 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1300  3x 768 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               4

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

```

In /etc/fstab i have line:

```
shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0
```

Alsa after reboot not work... with earlier messages.... i'm in stub... i'm check /etc/asound.conf it not changed...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

It tells following:

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```
* Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_control:970: failed to obtain info for control #3 (Invalid argument)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]

```

----------

## Goshanecr

I'm explore situation with my ALSA, and this is what i found:

If when i'm start alsa exist file /etc/asound.state with contents:

/etc/asound.state

```
state.SB {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Front Playback Volume'

      value.0 16

      value.1 16

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Front Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Surround Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Surround Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 1

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Center Playback Volume'

      value 0

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 1

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'LFE Playback Volume'

      value 0

   }

   control.7 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Center Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'LFE Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Side Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Side Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'CD Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.14 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Line Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.15 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Line Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.16 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.17 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.18 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Front Mic Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.19 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Front Mic Playback Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.20 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'PC Speaker Playback Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.21 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'PC Speaker Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.22 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.23 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.24 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 31'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Volume'

      index 1

      value.0 0

      value.1 0

   }

   control.25 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Capture Switch'

      index 1

      value.0 false

      value.1 false

   }

   control.26 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type ENUMERATED

      comment.count 1

      comment.item.0 Mic

      comment.item.1 'Front Mic'

      comment.item.2 Line

      comment.item.3 CD

      iface MIXER

      name 'Input Source'

      value Mic

   }

   control.27 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type ENUMERATED

      comment.count 1

      comment.item.0 Mic

      comment.item.1 'Front Mic'

      comment.item.2 Line

      comment.item.3 CD

      iface MIXER

      name 'Input Source'

      index 1

      value Mic

   }

   control.28 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type ENUMERATED

      comment.count 1

      comment.item.0 '2ch'

      iface MIXER

      name 'Channel Mode'

      value '2ch'

   }

}

```

then sound is very quiet and alsamixer return error:

```
/usr/sbin/alsactl: get_control:209: Cannot read control info '2,0,0,Surround Playback Volume,0': Invalid 
```

If i'm delete /etc/asound.state and start alsasound, then sound is mute.

I'm start alsamixer, unmute sound, and sound not quiet.... but until i'm not reboot....

In gnome System->Parameters->Multimedia system , when i'm try to test my sound system it tells me:

```
Cannot open resource for write
```

, but in mplayer sound exist.... how i can solve this unknown problem?

----------

## loki_val

Off to work now. Quick reply. About fglrx, post output of

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

It will have information on why DRI is not initialized. FPS in glxgears cannot be counted on, by the way. If you want a test of GL performance, try a real game. glxgears is just for confirmation of GL working.

----------

## Goshanecr

Sorry, for my disappearing  :Smile: 

My /var/log/X

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Fri Dec 15 08:50:12 YEKT 2006 i686

Build Date: 13 December 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 18 05:42:25 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI X1250"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5950 card 1025,009f rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5a3f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1002,5a36 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 1002,5a37 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4374 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4375 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4373 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4372 card 1025,009f rev 83 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4376 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 01,01,82 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:2: chip 1002,437b card 1025,009f rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,4377 card 1025,009f rev 80 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4371 card 0000,0000 rev 80 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5975 card 1025,009f rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,009f rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:02:0: chip 168c,001a card 1468,0418 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 1524,1412 card a400,0000 rev 10 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:04:1: chip 1524,0530 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:2: chip 1524,0550 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 08,05,01 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:3: chip 1524,0520 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:4: chip 1524,0551 card 1025,009f rev 01 class 05,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:5:0), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,6,8), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:4:0), (6,7,7), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd4000000/26, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5975)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd4000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering broken on XPRESS 200 and 200M

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=15360K, accessible=65536K (PCI BAR=65536K)

(II) RADEON(0): Video RAM override, using 65536 kB instead of 15360 kB

(**) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDCType 5 found

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-4, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- CRT2_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=20000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: LPL                     

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x800": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"   73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464  800 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   73.50  640 1312 1352 1464  350 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   73.50  640 1312 1352 1464  400 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   73.50  720 1312 1352 1464  400 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   73.50  640 1312 1352 1464  480 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   73.50  800 1312 1352 1464  600 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   73.50  1024 1312 1352 1464  768 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   73.50  832 1312 1352 1464  624 804 808 837

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 73.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.2 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   73.50  1152 1312 1352 1464  768 804 808 837

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0210c00 - 0xd0210c7f (0x80) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0210800 - 0xd02108ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0210400 - 0xd021047f (0x80) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd02100ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfed00000 - 0xfed003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0006000 - 0xd0006fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0005000 - 0xd0005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0210100 - 0xd02101ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [22] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008410 - 0x0000841f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00008420 - 0x00008420 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008428 - 0x00008428 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00008424 - 0x00008424 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008430 - 0x00008430 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d4000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd4000000, 0x04000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x4000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x8214738)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00180006 0x0002007b 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=123, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x8214738

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x02000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1c00

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464   800  804  808  837 (24,32)

1280x800       73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464   800  804  808  837 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x82150e8

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x82150e8)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1c00

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20004c4c to 20197c7c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,800) to (1280,802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7389

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7385

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia/theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "ru,us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "ru,us"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:capslock,altwin:menu"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:capslock,altwin:menu"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete+ledscroll(group_lock)" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc+ru+us:2+altwin(menu)+group(ctrl_shift_toggle)+capslock(capslock)+ctrl(ctrl_aa)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONLeaveVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x8214738)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1c00

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x00180006 0x0002007b 0x00000000 (0x0000bf00)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=6, fd=123, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONEnterVT

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464   800  804  808  837 (24,32)

1280x800       73.50  1280 1312 1352 1464   800  804  808  837 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x82150e8

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x82150e8)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff1c00

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20004c4c to 20197c7c

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

In mailing list i'm see that Xorg.7.2RC2 not work with ati drivers, because drm in Xorg.7.2RC2 in the dri inserted  :Smile:  Something like this...  :Smile: 

 And with my alsa problem.. 

when i'm remove /etc/asound.state and run /etc/init.d/alsasound start, no errors, jusk you must unmute your card.

I'm start alsamixer and unmute shi.. and sound works...

But after reboot... alsa.. it generates /etc/asound.state when alsasound stopping.... If i'm remove storing settings in alsasound it is need to unmute card regular...

And even if i unmute card, sound volume after every music file jump to something value... This is not normal...

And  when in gnome i'm go to Multimedia system config.. any test of alsa output or input it says me:

Can't open resource for writing. And musical players others tham mplayer not work.. Rthythmbox for example...

I'm in stubbs  :Smile:  Sorry for breaking english language  :Smile: 

----------

